# Tivo New Features Survey



## orangeboy

With all the good suggestions that are made here, I wonder how many are getting to the ear of TiVo? TCF is a great place to gauge the pros and cons of an idea, but it may not be the best way to get those ideas to TiVo.

Here is a link to what I like to think of as TiVo's "suggestion box": Tivo New Features Survey

I'm not sure of how many people are aware of that link, so that's why I'm posting this thread. It would be great if this post could be stickied here in the TiVo Suggestion Avenue!


----------



## innocentfreak

Updated 4/26 to add TiVo Premiere and Premiere XL as options


----------



## JoeBlome

asked for web interface for scheduling


----------



## Andyistic

*Trickplay/Live TV:*
30-second skip feature _Already have this_
Skip commercials automatically _How is this even possible?_
Adjustable live TV cache (currently 30 minutes of live TV are stored) _Using hard-drive for temp buffer storage?_
When I change the channel, warn me before losing the stored live TV cache _Then you would be warned any time you change channels._

*Getting/Managing Recordings:*
Video editing, for editing/trimming recorded programs _Too complicated_
Ability to search for HD recordings specifically _Why?_
Ability to view or manage your Now Playing and To Do lists online from tivo.com _Add this to the existing ability to schedule recordings!_

*Miscellaneous Features*
Satellite compatibility (TiVo integrated with a satellite receiver) _Satellite tuning is proprietary_
Record HD from satellite _Maybe a tuning adapter from a specific satellite company?_
View currently available disk space ("disk space meter") _Should be displayed when the guide is shown_
Ability to turn off the "Recently Deleted" folder _Why?_
Built-in Blu-Ray DVD burner, to record high definition programs to Blu-Ray DVD _Don't think stations want you to do this._
Ability to hide specific programs in the Now Playing list _Why?_
Ability to rename programs in the Now Playing list _Could be useful ..._
Switched digital video support _Should have been added to the Premier, along with two additional tuners._
Watch programs on my TiVo DVR remotely over the Internet _Too much bandwidth_

*Network and Broadband-Connected Features*
Support for AAC/iTunes Music Store music files _Would require an agreement with Apple_
Satellite radio on TiVo (XM Radio, Sirius, etc.) _Where would this service come from?_
Access & download Internet video files on my TiVo DVR _Very dependent on video formats_
Share recordings with friends' TiVo DVRs over the Internet _Bandwidth issues._


----------



## innocentfreak

These are just common suggestions they have received.


----------



## hhh222

I'd like a bluetooth remote in the regular larger size. Love the bluetooth capability in the slide but it's too small and buttons too close together for me and and lots of other folks.


----------



## That Don Guy

Andyistic said:


> *Trickplay/Live TV:*
> When I change the channel, warn me before losing the stored live TV cache _Then you would be warned any time you change channels._


Unless you are recording that channel.


> *Getting/Managing Recordings:*
> Video editing, for editing/trimming recorded programs _Too complicated_


I don't think it's as much that, as it is the overhead that would be needed to combine all of the "slices" back into a single edited program.


> Ability to search for HD recordings specifically _Why?_


So you don't get every program in the Upcoming Episodes list appearing twice (and then mistakenly choose the SD one).


> *Miscellaneous Features*
> Satellite compatibility (TiVo integrated with a satellite receiver) _Satellite tuning is proprietary_


So put the TiVo software into each company's boxes, rather than forcing the companies to conform to whatever the TiVo is expecting.


> Ability to rename programs in the Now Playing list _Could be useful ..._


_Very_ useful (a) for manual recordings (so they're not saved under the title of the first show of the block that was recorded), (b) when the guide has the wrong show listed, or (c) when it's a special event covered under a generic title (so you can see what it is at a glance rather than having to select it).

One feature I would like (and I know it can be done, as U-Verse does it): if you are recording consecutive shows on the same channel, only use one tuner. (This allows a 2-tuner TiVo to, for example, record ABC from 8 to 9, Fox from 8 to 8:30, and Fox from 8:30 to 9, all with padding.)

-- Don


----------



## jbernardis

JoeBlome said:


> asked for web interface for scheduling


It exists. Go to tivo.com. I've been using it for years and it works quite well. There are times I wish it was real-time, but for the most part it does exactly what I want it to do.


----------



## TooMuchTime

The one thing I have asked for is the ability to block programs by name. TV ratings are worthless. Besides, you have to rely on what someone else thinks is TV13 or M or whatever. Also, if I turn off the block by ratings, I have to remember to turn it back on.

I always use this example. If a child, say 8-10 years old, is surfing, and the ratings people screwed up, he could surf to Family Guy and start watching because he thinks it's a cartoon. If I can just enter "Family Guy" in a list of programs to be blocked by name, it would never view or record. There are lots of ways to configure it and those can be worked out.

I'm not sure why this is so hard to do.


----------

